# Sony Drops "The Interview" after North Korean hack, threats



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2014)

This falls out of the realm of normal video game discussion, sure, but Sony is involved, and I think this is big enough to warrant discussion here.

To put it simply, North Korea has been railing against Sony's upcoming film "The Interview," which stars Seth Rogen and James Franco as two media types sent into the despotic regime to assassinate Kim Jong-Un (with wacky hijinks presumably ensuing). As retaliation, North Korea paid for a hack of Sony Pictures' database, leaking sensitive information such as private emails, employee's personal information, etc. Thing have only escalated from there when the hackers threatened to bomb theaters airing the film.



> The studio has officially scrapped its release plans [for The Interview]. Sony had little choice here, after the major theater chains announced earlier today they would not display the film given the threatening circumstances.


Deadline

There's no telling exactly what the studio will do now. According to Wikipedia, the film cost $44 million (not including marketing, of course), and features performers ranging from James Franco and Seth Rogen to Eminem and Kanye West. It'd be almost unthinkable to imagine the company eating the costs and shelving it for good, but is VoD a viable option if theaters have refused to touch it?

We're already seeing aftershocks in the rest of the film industry. After the news, Fox quickly cancelled an upcoming project from Gore Verbinski and Steve Carrell set in North Korea. One has to wonder if this will spread to other mediums, from television to video games. There are plenty of games featuring the country in some fashion or another, like EA's upcoming Homeland 2, where North Korea is the enemy.

I don't know what to say here, really. Maybe that's because South Park already covered it years ago.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Heard about it. Damn.. $44 million at least going down the drain... Wooow


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 18, 2014)

Ironic choice of post image, because...

http://drafthouse.com/movies/quote-alongs_team_america/dfw


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 18, 2014)

what am i going to do on christmas now =[
terrorism has won again.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess it was to be expected after threatening a terrorist attack on a 9/11 scale

enjoy his death seen from the now scraped movie


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 18, 2014)

First off, what a bunch of cowards.  Secondly, that movie looked dumb.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2014)

Threatened by pussy North Korean keyboard warriors. Ugh...


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 18, 2014)

But I can see why they did it... I mean, a risk of an attack of mass killing like that. It could have been fake, but would you risk it? Because if it did happen, Sony would be shunned by all of America forever.


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd like to see this escalate to the point where North Korea gets liberated by a military operation.
I still have to wonder whether North Korea is really behind this (why would they give a shit? and do they really have the financial and technical means to carry an attack and threats like these?)
However I really hope North Korean people can be freed from this horrible and ridiculous dictature.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 18, 2014)

Coming from someone who doesn't see many movies, did the people behind this movie not expect to see any sort of backlash whatsoever? None at all?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 18, 2014)

I wanted to see this movie too. A shame. It's hard to imagine anybody would attack Sony Pictures this hard just for shits and giggles though. Either North Korea has the resources to hack Sony Pictures on this level, or they outsourced the project to somebody who had the resources (read: just about any other country with a thoroughly set up internet network). Regardless, this goes beyond what the average hacking group does for funsies. The attack was meant to damage the company on a deep level, as well as all of those associated with it, whether they be employees or hired actors.

Really though, North Korea just needs to be completely liberated. They are by far the worst country on this planet, and I'm almost ashamed that anybody would actually feel threatened by a country that barely even has functional nuclear facilities, and that we could effectively remove from the Earth in a few hours.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 18, 2014)

Listen America....SHHHHHHHHH...play the movie but just STFU about it, don't let those fascist pieces of garbage know we are showing the movie and let us all enjoy it. 

Then once they feel like they won, SURPRISE we actually all watched it and Kim Jong-Un sucks.


----------



## cdoty (Dec 18, 2014)

frogboy said:


> Coming from someone who doesn't see many movies, did the people behind this movie not expect to see any sort of backlash whatsoever? None at all?


 

There's been tons on movies about the Soviet Union (and Russia), and they didn't threaten any types of attacks. I'm sure there were plenty of Soviet movies where the US is destroyed or attacked. Imagine if a group of activists had threatened MGM over Rocky IV.
It's not like people in North Korea will ever see the film. And, it's a comedy.. no one's going to take it seriously.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2014)

This is complete horseshit. For a number of reasons. Just to start, it shows that theater chains have the choice to not carry a movie made easy for them for any reason, and subsequently censor said movie throughout nearly the entire US. The only reason Sony pulled it was because nobody was going to show it. And by nobody, I mean the grand total of *THREE (3)* theater chains. As an aside: why the fuck isn't there more competition for everything in this future year of 2014? Goddamn.

Anyway, this also sucks because any threat North Korea makes is the most impotent and childish thing ever. China won't even support that annoying all-bark-no-bite dog on anything they say. Honestly, if we're stuck with no way to watch The Interview for a long period of time after the supposed-to be release, American hackers should just hack the database of stolen Sony info and release it to everybody on the internet. If nothing else, to show that America won't take cyber-attacks lightly. Gogo gadget Anonymous?

North Korea does this shit almost every year at some random time or another.  But it's just the leadership peacocking for its people.  They want to be heard because they know nobody is listening nor cares.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

Honestly I'm kinda scared they will stop the wedding ringer movie as Hart had to cancel an event dye to the hacking.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2014)

Costello said:


> I'd like to see this escalate to the point where North Korea gets liberated by a military operation. I still have to wonder whether North Korea is really behind this (why would they give a shit? and do they really have the financial and technical means to carry an attack and threats like these?) However I really hope North Korean people can be freed from this horrible and ridiculous dictature.


The North Korean dictature really is somewhere between ridiculous and scary, some of the executions performed there are just crossing the line. What happens in North Korea used to stay in North Korea, but now that their reign of terror makes an impact on the western world, I really do hope that something is finally done about it. I sympathize with those people, it must be a nightmare to live under a despot who executes people for _"watching South Park"_ or other ridiculous reasons.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 18, 2014)

This feels appropriate.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Dec 18, 2014)

Xzi said:


> The only reason Sony pulled it was because nobody was going to show it. And by nobody, I mean the grand total of *THREE (3)* theater chains. As an aside: why the fuck isn't there more competition for everything in this future year of 2014? Goddamn.
> 
> .


 

That is capitalism for ya, enjoy!
And yes, the story is ridiculous, especially when we know this is not the first time hollywood has made fun of North Korea. But, the movie sucks anyways so I for one do not care the slightest.


----------



## bailli (Dec 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> As retaliation, North Korea paid for a hack of Sony Pictures' database, leaking sensitive information such as private emails, employee's personal information, etc.


 
Maybe a more objective overview might be better suited for a front page post? I have yet to find any article which proves some kind of connection between North Korea and GOP.

EDIT: Hm, just read some more... now they (ie. Washington Post) claim the hackers worked for North Korea... I am pretty sure at the beginning of this FBI(?) said there is no connection...


----------



## modrobert (Dec 18, 2014)

Hackers spoofing as North Korea tactic worked it seems.

Considering the "objective" argument; where are the movies in which the US president is killed and the protagonist is a hero? The commercial product range looks a bit one-sided to me.


----------



## Canadacdn (Dec 18, 2014)

Costello said:


> I'd like to see this escalate to the point where North Korea gets liberated by a military operation.
> I still have to wonder whether North Korea is really behind this (why would they give a shit? and do they really have the financial and technical means to carry an attack and threats like these?)
> However I really hope North Korean people can be freed from this horrible and ridiculous dictature.


 
You don't have to worry about signing up for Korean War part 2: Electric Boogaloo, because China will never allow that on its doorstep.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> As retaliation, North Korea paid for a hack of Sony Pictures' database, leaking sensitive information such as private emails, employee's personal information, etc. Thing have only escalated from there when the hackers threatened to bomb theaters airing the film.


 
Let's see...what is the most likely truth here...

1) the hackers have already been caught, they confessed and there is undeniable proof that the North Korean government actually cares about sabotaging yet another Hollywood blockbuster (thus warranting this sort of international slandering)

or

2) unable to avoid the hack and not wanting to lose face, the US federal government comes up with this 'wag the dog'-like theory that puts the blame on some already-not-popular country.


I'll go with the latter, thank you very much. And allow me to laugh at the people who blindly believe that guys(/girls?) who know how to hack into a movie studio automatically want to bomb places (let along know how to create those things). I like video games, but I'm not retarded enough to believe it's the truth.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 18, 2014)

I know the premise of this movie is dumb but I still wanted to see it!  Hopefully someone puts it out online at some point.
Here in London the North Korean embassy sent some guys to a hairdressers to tell them to stop offering the 'Jong' haircut:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27038723


----------



## cracker (Dec 18, 2014)

I think Sony should do the nuclear option and torrent it themselves. Who knows what exactly went on behind closed doors but I wouldn't doubt if the DHS and DoD told Sony to pull it. So now KJU portrayals are more dangerous than Muhammad's!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2014)

cracker said:


> I think Sony should do the nuclear option and torrent it themselves.


 
Won't that mean those hackers will bomb torrent sites worldwide?


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 18, 2014)

On one side, they chose for safety. On the other side, you shouldn't give in to terrorism and give them what they want. The hackers 100% reached their goal.


----------



## cracker (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Won't that mean those hackers will bomb torrent sites worldwide?



The Swedish police would raid them first. Wait this is starting to sound like a decent plot. Let me write this down...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 18, 2014)

U.S. officials have stated that the hacking of Sony was state-sponsored by North Korea. It's everyone on the news (print and otherwise). Of course, you _could_ go the tin foil hat route and say that the U.S. is just saying that so they "save face" (really? Like Sony being hacked has anything to do with the U.S.).

Come on. This is North Korea we're talking about. The country that claimed they landed a man on the Sun. The _Sun_. Obviously they're at that hipster stage in their life where they don't care what other people think and start doing wacky things. I could definitely see them behind this.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2014)

Why would you get huffy about a movie nobody in their country is ever going to see? Seriously, with the media censoring in their country, I highly doubt a single person there right now knows about this movie.
Or is just because Kim knows about it and that's just too much for him to deal with?


----------



## TVL (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm with the terrorists on this one.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> U.S. officials have stated that the hacking of Sony was state-sponsored by North Korea. It's everyone on the news (print and otherwise). Of course, you _could_ go the tin foil hat route and say that the U.S. is just saying that so they "save face" (really? Like Sony being hacked has anything to do with the U.S.).


Okay, I should have made that more clear: that'll be sony trying to save face. Last time their network was hacked they were the laughing stock of the town for months. Now the same thing happens, but it's apparently okay because North Korea.

And you tell me: what DOES sony being hacked have anything to do with the US? Aside from the US officials making that claim without proof, obviously.




Pedeadstrian said:


> I could definitely see them behind this.


 
Erm...you DID just say they claimed to have put a man on the sun, right?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 18, 2014)

TVL said:


> I'm with the terrorists on this one.


"I'm with the terrorists on this one" is, generally, not something you want to admit. You think moviegoers should be killed en masse because they have different tastes in movies than you do?


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 18, 2014)

Tia a shame. Wanted to see this movie for the hell of it. Eventually the movie is gonna leak.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I should have made that more clear: that'll be sony trying to save face. Last time their network was hacked they were the laughing stock of the town for months. Now the same thing happens, but it's apparently okay because North Korea.
> 
> And you tell me: what DOES sony being hacked have anything to do with the US? Aside from the US officials making that claim without proof, obviously.
> 
> ...


If it is them trying to save face, you're suggesting Sony made the government lie about the source of hacking/death threats so they could not look as bad. That is just ridiculous. 

And yes, I did. North Korea is notorious for doing things that seem outright silly/stupid/horrible, all in the name of their glorious leader. Threatening Sony with releasing confidential information and moviegoers with bombings are both ways to show the North Korean populace that Kim Jong Un is as glorious and powerful a leader as he claims to be. Hacking the producers of a movie that makes fun of him seems, to me, just as likely as them claiming they put a man on the Sun. They're both ridiculous but I could see it happen.


----------



## TVL (Dec 18, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> "I'm with the terrorists on this one" is, generally, not something you want to admit. You think moviegoers should be killed en masse because they have different tastes in movies than you do?


 
I wasn't being all too serious, but that would mean more resources and air for the rest of us so... hmm.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 18, 2014)

some conclusions of mine here:

1- It is a bit obvious that North Korean government do not have tech, tools, personnel or any means to do an attack of this size, and even that they did have those means, they should attack military and government related files, not entertainment stuff.

2- Sony has a HUGE CREEPY SECRET on the hacker's hands, the worst do not come to public yet, otherwise they could release the movie and take the consequences of the regular soft-core  employee porn and artist gossips...

3- NK is a bloody dictatorial government and we on West, USA, Europe are the land of freedom, so fucking superior, that's why snowden and assange made important democratic moves and are free right? Ok, joke aside, what I'm telling here is that Government are shitty and unfair everywhere, so USA will blame a enemy? Ok, let they do it, but it is better not to believe on FBI and CIA conclusions about this case (at least the public conclusions about this)

4- The world is getting boring, comedians cant talk about nothing nowadays... Everything put a sector of society against it, people are getting so easily offended. I'm against race-related jokes, but everything else is ok for me. They did jokes against the most poor country in the world and even that was offensive and lead to sad consequences

5- Sony asking for the press to not publish leaks was the best ever joke, better than the movie itself


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Isn't there a way to watch the movie? Did it get released with the Sony leak?


----------



## weatMod (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Let's see...what is the most likely truth here...
> 
> 1) the hackers have already been caught, they confessed and there is undeniable proof that the North Korean government actually cares about sabotaging yet another Hollywood blockbuster (thus warranting this sort of international slandering)
> 
> ...


 
no they made the whole thing up , just an excuse to get people to support more sanction more war and more crackdowns on internet freedoms

look how the media is spinning it, 
>attack on murica
>attack your muh freedumbs

is this really how dumb people have gotten , might as well just spout the fox news talking points 
 hurr durr attack on a multinational japanese company is attack on murika
 the public will buy anything
 and probably sony gets a shit ton of free marketing and publicity stunt out it too
now evreyone will be lining up to  see this POS
this is is even more ridiculous than argo


----------



## Youkai (Dec 18, 2014)

that's just stupid, like someone stated before, hackers are Computer nerds and usually not an army ...
I really doubt North Korea would really do more than threatening as a small country like them would never risk the wrath of the World.

If America and or the EU would want them down they would go down even thought no one would do it without a very good reason (cuz of loosing human life and money)


----------



## Ra1d (Dec 18, 2014)

Will they release it on DVD ?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 18, 2014)

weatMod said:


> no they made the whole thing up , just an excuse to get people to support more sanction more war and more crackdowns on internet freedoms
> 
> look how the media is spinning it,
> >attack on murica
> ...


Oh yes, the whole "Let's make up some fake story about North Korea being behind a hacking and then threaten terrorist attacks on moviegoers" strategy. FFS. The U.S. government has done some pretty stupid things in the past (and continues to do them), but you guys need to stop being so god damned paranoid. This is not a U.S. government conspiracy. This is not a Sony publicity stunt. How fucking stupid could you be?


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 18, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> If it is them trying to save face, you're suggesting Sony made the government lie about the source of hacking/death threats so they could not look as bad. That is just ridiculous.
> 
> And yes, I did. North Korea is notorious for doing things that seem outright silly/stupid/horrible, all in the name of their glorious leader. Threatening Sony with releasing confidential information and moviegoers with bombings are both ways to show the North Korean populace that Kim Jong Un is as glorious and powerful a leader as he claims to be. Hacking the producers of a movie that makes fun of him seems, to me, just as likely as them claiming they put a man on the Sun. They're both ridiculous but I could see it happen.


 
I think the US federal officials* found some oriental references in whatever code was used for the hack (variable names or things like that) and made assumptions. So did the media. And Sony probably just went along for the ride, glad that nobody asked critical questions on their security.

As for your North Korean statement...yeah, sure. I'm okay with you believing it, as long as you don't claim it as being true. The articles sure hint that the hackers may be Korean, but even if that is true, nobody blames their government for it (on the contrary: those guys have always denied ever had anything to do with this).



*I know they're part of the government, but let's not assume the whole US government is involved and in the knowing, okay?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I think the US federal officials* found some oriental references in whatever code was used for the hack (variable names or things like that) and made assumptions. So did the media. And Sony probably just went along for the ride, glad that nobody asked critical questions on their security.
> 
> As for your North Korean statement...yeah, sure. I'm okay with you believing it, as long as you don't claim it as being true. The articles sure hint that the hackers may be Korean, but even if that is true, nobody blames their government for it (on the contrary: those guys have always denied ever had anything to do with this).
> 
> ...


Basically what you're saying is that your theory is more credible than that of American intelligence officials, right? 

We have no reason to doubt their intelligence, and it's the only reason (aside from a prank, but come on) that there would threats of attacks on theatres showing the film if North Korea weren't involved.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I think the US federal officials* found some oriental references in whatever code was used for the hack (variable names or things like that) and made assumptions. So did the media. And Sony probably just went along for the ride, glad that nobody asked critical questions on their security.
> 
> As for your North Korean statement...yeah, sure. I'm okay with you believing it, as long as you don't claim it as being true. The articles sure hint that the hackers may be Korean, but even if that is true, nobody blames their government for it (on the contrary: those guys have always denied ever had anything to do with this).
> 
> *I know they're part of the government, but let's not assume the whole US government is involved and in the knowing, okay?


It was an FBI investigation that uncovered the truth.  But they knew all along, they just didn't want to point the finger.  The code used in the malware which gave them access to Sony's systems was written in Korean.  Kinda narrows it down a bit.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 18, 2014)

Whether it was just trolling or actual threats that they'd be willing to commit now no one will ever know since they canned the film.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 18, 2014)

Terrorists win

Eh I'm kinda happy about it, mostly because I hate those two actors, and their recent movies together blow


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Terrorists win
> 
> Eh I'm kinda happy about it, mostly because I hate those two actors, and their recent movies together blow


 
Seth movies are great for those relaxin' comedy times.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 18, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Seth movies are great for those relaxin' comedy times.


 
I mean whatever haha 

I did watch Pineapple express at least 25 times by now. Just opinions man, and actually, not all that important when we are talking about terror hackers shutting down sony lol


----------



## Huntereb (Dec 18, 2014)

The movie looked like a plotless piece of shit, who cares that it's gone.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 18, 2014)

Huntereb said:


> The movie looked like a plotless piece of shit, who cares that it's gone.


 
Not the fact it might be a shit movie or whatever. It's ridiculous that certain parts of the world (countries) get so butt hurt, so much that they have to revert to such pussy bitch ass tactics.

If it was the other way around and a movie was made in similar tastes (plot) to the UK or US, nobody would say boo to a fricken goose.

This is why the world is so fucked up because of religion and race issues. A movie is fictional and not real and are made to entertain a audience, yet certain minorities don't see it that way due to being brainwashed.


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 18, 2014)

SONY WHERE ARE YOUR BALLS!!
Want me to help looking for them?

PS: regardless of the movie being bad or good, nobody has to feel the need to back down from threats, period.
PS2: i just read movie theatres have lost their balls too, man, what a world.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 18, 2014)

weatMod said:


> no they made the whole thing up , just an excuse to get people to support more sanction more war and more crackdowns on internet freedoms
> 
> look how the media is spinning it,
> >attack on murica
> ...


 
This is the dumbest thing I have read in 2014.



Etheboss said:


> SONY WHERE ARE YOUR BALLS!!
> Want me to help looking for them?
> 
> PS: regardless of the movie being bad or good, nobody has to feel the need to back down from threats, period.
> PS2: i just read movie theatres have lost their balls too, man, what a world.


 
This too. If Sony didn't pull the movie and something, anything at all happened, they'd be held liable. I don't understand why so many kids want Sony to "grow some balls" when unidentified hackers have threatened to literally kill people over it. It's so childish and ridiculous that it's hard to grasp.


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 18, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> I don't understand why so many kids want Sony to "grow some balls" when unidentified hackers have threatened to literally kill people over it. It's so childish and ridiculous that it's hard to grasp.


Simple, if we act to all threats and by saying "better not do it then" we would end up not being able to do anything anymore, afraid something will happen.
Suppose someone is telling you to stop using the internet or else someone in the family will be hurt, what then?


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 18, 2014)

Etheboss said:


> Simple, if we act to all threats and by saying "better not do it then" we would end up not being able to do anything anymore, afraid something will happen.
> Suppose someone is telling you to stop using the internet or else someone in the family will be hurt, what then?


 
Do you seriously not see the flaw in disregarding a threat when it means possibly thousands if not more will be hurt regardless of your perceived notion of the legitimacy of the threat? Like, it should be very clear why Sony would take a threat, one made against thousands of innocent customers, seriously.


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 18, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> Do you seriously not see the flaw in disregarding a threat when it means possibly thousands if not more will be hurt regardless of your perceived notion of the legitimacy of the threat? Like, it should be very clear why Sony would take a threat, one made against thousands of innocent customers, seriously.


 
I did not say disregard, sure every threat needs to be taken seriously, but dropping / cancelling / whatever in advance is not the solution, that way every lunatic can do a threat if he/she wants something done or cancelled. If you follow that logic, it would mean a economic and social standstill in the whole world eventually.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 18, 2014)

Etheboss said:


> I did not say disregard, sure every threat needs to be taken seriously, but dropping / cancelling / whatever in advance is not the solution, that way every lunatic can do a threat if he/she wants something done or cancelled. If you follow that logic, it would mean a economic and social standstill in the whole world eventually.


 
You would be disregarding the threat if you did not cancel the movie. The threat was literally to cancel the movie or there would be 9/11-like consequences. To not cancel the movie is to disregard the threat. 

And no, that's not true at al. Sony Pictures and movie theater companies made this claim and action on their own regard. They didn't ask the government, go through the government, or anything similar. North Korea has literally threatened to nuke 5 specific places in the US with no dismay. Sony Pictures acted on behalf of their company, their customers, and for everyone that was involved int he hack who is currently having their lives ruined. To suggest that Sony should just forego this hack and threat because "they shouldn't stand for threats" is incredibly outrageous.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Come on. This is North Korea we're talking about. The country that claimed they landed a man on the Sun. The _Sun_. Obviously they're at that hipster stage in their life where they don't care what other people think and start doing wacky things. I could definitely see them behind this.


 
Sun? It's something like 5550°C at the surface! I guess the man in question is Kim-Jong Un the 'Great'... Do the North Korea have a Ministry of Truth?
It's so ridiculous, but I don't think they give a single shit about this movie... Not sure though.


----------



## Ashtonx (Dec 18, 2014)

Costello said:


> I'd like to see this escalate to the point where North Korea gets liberated by a military operation.
> I still have to wonder whether North Korea is really behind this (why would they give a shit? and do they really have the financial and technical means to carry an attack and threats like these?)
> However I really hope North Korean people can be freed from this horrible and ridiculous dictature.


 

You really think anyone cares about korea during all the shit that is going on @ world now ? Best we can hope is for a stray nuke.
I don't think they have means, but they have chinese friends and they do.

Honestly sony should release this shit free online or sell to netflix or hbo go straight away and skip all the bullshit cinema>bd crap


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 18, 2014)

Reminds me of the ending of Counterstrike. "Terrorists win"
I thought America didn't do deals with terrorists but it looks like they do. Well America is run by a terrorist so I guess everything they do is terrorism related anyway.
And was there any real proof it was North Korea that actually did the hacking? I bet it was another inside job but they blamed North Korea for it so they can have a reason to start a war with them.
As the Iraq war is ending America has to start another one, might as well start with North Korea now right.



Serious_Heavy said:


> Sun? It's something like 5550°C at the surface! I guess the man in question is Kim-Jong Un the 'Great'... Do the North Korea have a Ministry of Truth?
> It's so ridiculous, but I don't think they give a single shit about this movie... Not sure though.


Yea, they landed a man on the sun but it was ok as they went at night time.


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 18, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> You would be disregarding the threat if you did not cancel the movie. The threat was literally to cancel the movie or there would be 9/11-like consequences. To not cancel the movie is to disregard the threat.
> 
> And no, that's not true at al. Sony Pictures and movie theater companies made this claim and action on their own regard. They didn't ask the government, go through the government, or anything similar. North Korea has literally threatened to nuke 5 specific places in the US with no dismay. Sony Pictures acted on behalf of their company, their customers, and for everyone that was involved int he hack who is currently having their lives ruined. To suggest that Sony should just forego this hack and threat because "they shouldn't stand for threats" is incredibly outrageous.


 
Well , lets just say we agree to dissagree..

The final thing i will say about this is that i am not about to give up the the freedom our ancestors fought soo hard for in the past.

I think the challenge is to pick out the real threats and the fake ones..and try to deal with it.
But i am not willing to live in a word of fear, and so is most of the internet community ( from all the reactions i see from social media).


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Dec 18, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> Yea, they landed a man on the sun but it was ok as they went at night time.


 
'at night time'


Spoiler


----------



## weatMod (Dec 18, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Oh yes, the whole "Let's make up some fake story about North Korea being behind a hacking and then threaten terrorist attacks on moviegoers" strategy. FFS. The U.S. government has done some pretty stupid things in the past (and continues to do them), but you guys need to stop being so god damned paranoid. This is not a U.S. government conspiracy. This is not a Sony publicity stunt. How fucking stupid could you be?


 
i guess we will know if sony was involved when this "michael lynton"  file  is released ,if there is anything truly damaging in it or not
pretty funny how this happens and they immediately blame  best korea
pretty funny how TPB gets raided right after these supposed leaks

hollywood big media corporations and US government are all so in bed together they may as well be the same entity
 they always work hand ,so many movies are just state propaganda pieces and military recruitment tools 
like zero dark 30


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2014)

Etheboss said:


> I did not say disregard, sure every threat needs to be taken seriously, but dropping / cancelling / whatever in advance is not the solution, that way every lunatic can do a threat if he/she wants something done or cancelled. If you follow that logic, it would mean a economic and social standstill in the whole world eventually.


 

But there's not that many lunatics and if there are threats by them, they are taken seriously and often results in closings.

If someone says they're going to bomb a school, regardless of credibility, that school gets closed and everyone gets evacuated.

Come back when its your well-being on the line and tell them to "grow some balls." I'd rather ensure the safety of people than show a movie at theaters.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 18, 2014)

I didn't think people would turn this story into some kind of conspiracy. I guess when people get bored enough they're capable of anything.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

Honestly I feel in some senses this story is a bit blew up simply as this is basically DRNK of bitching about its image in the western world


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 18, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But there's not that many lunatics and if there are threats by them, they are taken seriously and often results in closings.
> 
> If someone says they're going to bomb a school, regardless of credibility, that school gets closed and everyone gets evacuated.
> 
> Come back when its your well-being on the line and tell them to "grow some balls." I'd rather ensure the safety of people than show a movie at theaters.


 
Hmm, i somehow felt the need to reply here, but only once.

You can hardly compare a school with cancelling a movie.
You also need to look at each threat individually, sometimes closing down is needed yes, but not always.

I think i need to mention now that i am able to see all threats that come in to 911 in my country.
I know also how they handle the threats at that moment. You would be surprised how many come in but do not make it to the news.
I don't want to give the wrong impression, i do think precaution is always the way to go.

Well, lets all hope that the ones responsible for the threats are taking care of asap. so we can enjoy our freedom again..


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 18, 2014)

OBJECTION!



Spoiler



I am rubber, you are glue!


 
Too bad, might've been a mildly enjoyable movie. Poor production company.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2014)

The video on demand thing has me curious.

A few years back various cinema owners/chains threatened a boycott because some comedy film, one that nobody would remember the next year and nobody expected to remember next year either, I think it was was set to be released to a streaming service but a few weeks later (at not inconsiderable price but I am just as familiar with slippery slope concepts so I can see something there). Various things also happened for something similarly happening to Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 2 which is what I am finding from a search right now. This would be a great method to force that through as going against it would probably cost the cinema owners serious face.

Now I am certainly not calling conspiracy, however actively and consciously burying bad news, lemonade from lemons or something along those lines is far more of a possibility. Of course I am very much of the opinion that cinema owners can adapt or die and I am not shedding any tears as they all seem to have taken the second route.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Etheboss said:


> Hmm, i somehow felt the need to reply here, but only once.
> 
> *You can hardly compare a school with cancelling a movie.*
> You also need to look at each threat individually, sometimes closing down is needed yes, but not always.
> ...


So basically, money over people?

Think about it legitmately.

NK has made threats before, even if they were "empty" that doesn't mean that in the future they still will be empty. (Waging a war over a movie tho would be extremely reckless tho)
But there's the possibility of a huge number of lives being targeted, just to see that movie. You would take that risk and show the movie despite millions of people being in danger?
That's completely insensitive. Do you know how grand the responsibility Sony would have to take of the attacks were to happen?  Not to mention its reputation would be greatly shunned for passing down such a move and potentially sacrificing people's lives in the process.

I don't think that Sony caved in by the pirates, I think they made the right decision and take a precaution at this. just my 2 cents tho


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 18, 2014)

but muh freedums !


----------



## Etheboss (Dec 18, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> So basically, money over people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just had to pick out that sentence and ignore the rest i wrote, did you?


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 18, 2014)

Etheboss said:


> You just had to pick out that sentence and ignore the rest i wrote, did you?


 
Nah, I did read the rest. It's just a post I made meant to reflect a bit more on their decision. XD


----------



## tbb043 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good thing these pussies weren't around in WWII or we'd all be speaking German.


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 18, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> Good thing these pussies weren't around in WWII or we'd all be speaking German.


not that I agree with you, but... in my opinion, "target" nations for terrorism have 1% of real and justified fear and 99% of pointless paranoia, but this dont change the fact that, for authorities, the "better save than sorry" stuff need to be a rule, simply because it still save lives...


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> not that I agree with you, but... in my opinion, "target" nations for terrorism have 1% of real and justified fear and 99% of pointless paranoia, but this dont change the fact that, for authorities, the "better save than sorry" stuff need to be a rule, simply because it still save lives...



The chance a terrorist attack happens in the western world is very slim considering all the facts but the fear is still there just knowing there is a small chance shit could happen


----------



## myrongaines (Dec 18, 2014)

North Korea might be in for a dose of freedom in the near future


----------



## Ra1d (Dec 18, 2014)

Why did they have to drop the DVD release too, wtf ?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 18, 2014)

myrongaines said:


> North Korea might be in for a dose of freedom in the near future


They have said that since the Korean war...


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 18, 2014)

gypsynimrod said:


> but muh freedums !


another flawless argument.  If you'd rather submit to cowardice and sacrifice your freedoms for the illusion of security, that's on you.  In America, we value our freedom.  As one of our founding fathers put it, "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 18, 2014)

omgpwn666 said:


> I didn't think people would turn this story into some kind of conspiracy. I guess when people get bored enough they're capable of anything.


One could consider the official story a conspiracy theory with the evidence linking the attack to North Korea being as flimsy to nonexistent as it is. Besides, what kind of nation-state attack announces itself with an image of a blazing skeleton?


----------



## rdurbin (Dec 18, 2014)

White House is treating this a serious national security matter

http://fortune.com/2014/12/18/white-house-sony-hack/


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 18, 2014)

rdurbin said:


> White House is treating this a serious national security matter
> 
> http://fortune.com/2014/12/18/white-house-sony-hack/


Don't worry, someone will come here soon claiming it's all a ruse in order for America to start another war. And I thought _I_ was paranoid.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 19, 2014)

clownb said:


> One could consider the official story a conspiracy theory with the evidence linking the attack to North Korea being as flimsy to nonexistent as it is. Besides, what kind of nation-state attack announces itself with an image of a blazing skeleton?


 
The source in this topic does not mention the threats coming from North Korea, but if it did, I wouldn't say that evidence was flimsy since it would make a lot of sense. A movie about someone trying to assassinate their leader, they have every right to be angry, the threats are a little much, but again, they can be angry.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeez, guys, I'm out for the day working (and feeding my crippling Chinese cartoon addiction) and now some people are claiming this is all a massive conspiracy to start a war with North Korea.

Look, that's just wrong on a few levels. First of all, there's no good war with North Korea. The government's crazy and the people are starving, sure, but there's nothing more dangerous than a cornered animal. They've got artillery pointed at Seoul and tunnels running underground, along with one of the largest standing armies ready to go. North Korea would lose quickly, sure, but not quickly enough to prevent South Korea from suffering horrible losses. That's bad, especially when South Korea is one of the US' strongest allies in the region and a close foothold against China.

Also, on the note of China, there's China. China begrudgingly accepts North Korea not because they're happy with the country, but because it's a buffer against US influence (South Korea), with a bit of "Better the devil you know" mixed in. You think China is going to take an American advance right below their borders lightly? Do you think they'd help the US erode their buffer zone? Plus, considering how tenuous relations between the two countries can be, do you think the US is going to risk everything it has with China over, of all things, North Korea? Think again.

Finally, the last point: North Korea isn't worth it. Nobody wants North Korea. Let's say NK falls tomorrow and China lets the two Koreas unify... well, South Korea can kiss its financial standing goodbye as it has to throw all of its money into integrating with a country of uneducated, starving people living on infertile farmland. Think of all the struggles Germany has had to undergo after the Cold War and multiply it by a hundred, or maybe a thousand, and that's still probably an understatement. Fixing North Korea would be a moneysink requiring trillions of dollars and decades, at the very least, and for what? Brushing up against China's asscrack? Woopee, v for victory.

North Korea is a despotic state that murders, tortures, and starves its own people. Morally, I totally agree that those running the asylum should be deposed, tried, and sentenced for their crimes against the North Korean people. In a perfect world, we could all hold hands, walk in, and make everything right. Unfortunately, we don't live in that perfect world, and there's a million more practical matters to consider. The US has too much on its plate to somehow stage a hacking or create a coverup in order to instigate an impossible war.

Besides, North Korea instigates enough human rights abuses to justify a full-on invasion everyday. (For those with strong stomachs, google up on survivor accounts of North Korean prison camps. It sounds like they're doing their best to out-Nazi the Nazis.) If we really wanted to just invade, we could have done so already with a lot less work. 

Look, what's more reasonable: The US government instigated a False Flag hack/took advantage of a hack to target James Franco's newest wacky comedy in order to rile up the country into invading the Camden of countries... or North Korea, an unstable country not known for wise spending habits, paid hackers to target the producers of a movie making fun of them, made threats as it often has in the past, and then took advantage of the publicity in an attempt to puff up its standing, as it often has in the past?

TL;DR: I'm tired but goddamn, guys, chill pills, please.


----------



## SS4 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, not releasing the movie in theater because of a hack and some dumb treat . . .
The USA still hasnt recovered from all the damage Bush has done or so it seems . . .


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 19, 2014)

SS4 said:


> Wow, not releasing the movie in theater because of a hack and some dumb treat . . .
> The USA still hasnt recovered from all the damage Bush has done or so it seems . . .


What does this have to do with Bush?


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

Some cinemas were going to screen Team America instead of The Interview, in protest, but apparently Paramount is pulling Team America from release as well.


----------



## SS4 (Dec 19, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> What does this have to do with Bush?


 
Well he kinda stirred the bees nest and made things worse by waging war on terrorism and stripping american of lots of their freedom, even canada had to spend billions on airport security so no one can try highjacking a plane with a jar of nutella or a nail filler lol.
He used paranoia to achieve his personal agenda and the population is slowly recovering from these events and are waking up on how the government has passed lots of laws taking away ppl's freedom since 9/11.
So to me it seems USA is still scared of terrorism (cyber in this case) and empty treat thx to Bush and his scare tactics . . . 
anyways, not trying to start anything here but that guy damaged you country so much that it hasnt completely recovered yet.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 19, 2014)

Gah, someone just leak it if it's never going to get an official Blu-ray release. :-/


----------



## Twili (Dec 19, 2014)

The original upload of the death scene was removed, but I found another.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 19, 2014)

SS4 said:


> Well he kinda stirred the bees nest and made things worse by waging war on terrorism and stripping american of lots of their freedom, even canada had to spend billions on airport security so no one can try highjacking a plane with a jar of nutella or a nail filler lol.
> He used paranoia to achieve his personal agenda and the population is slowly recovering from these events and are waking up on how the government has passed lots of laws taking away ppl's freedom since 9/11.
> So to me it seems USA is still scared of terrorism (cyber in this case) and empty treat thx to Bush and his scare tactics . . .
> anyways, not trying to start anything here but that guy damaged you country so much that it hasnt completely recovered yet.


We haven't "recovered" because we haven't tried to.  Obama came in preaching hope and change, but he pretty much doubled down on all of those policies.  The true fault lies not with Bush or Obama, but with the people who voted both of them into office twice (and the political parties who provided little in the way of viable alternatives).


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 19, 2014)

Honestly the fact that a hack of a media company is considered a political issue is hilarious to me personally.


----------



## nando (Dec 19, 2014)

it was just a matter of time before sony caused world war 3


----------



## SS4 (Dec 20, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> We haven't "recovered" because we haven't tried to. Obama came in preaching hope and change, but he pretty much doubled down on all of those policies. The true fault lies not with Bush or Obama, but with the people who voted both of them into office twice (and the political parties who provided little in the way of viable alternatives).


 
True, government is voted by the people so its basically the people's fault. Although some people always fail to see through lies and are told what and how to think by others and/or the medias . . .


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

SS4 said:


> True, government is voted by the people so its basically the people's fault. Although some people always fail to see through lies and are told what and how to think by others and/or the medias . . .



Its only the peoples fault when they see the truth (which is rare due to the media and lying political strategists) and then vote in support of corrupt politicians


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Honestly the fact that a hack of a media company is considered a political issue is hilarious to me personally.


When a foreign country is trying to influence your market with threats of aggression, it's a political issue.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> When a foreign country is trying to influence your market with threats of aggression, it's a political issue.


The market of movies is more than just the interview and I know this may affect ticket sales but if the MPAA's lobbying power wasn't so strong they wouldn't make this an issue


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> The market of movies is more than just the interview and I know this may affect ticket sales but if the MPAA's lobbying power wasn't so strong they wouldn't make this an issue


So having another country dictate your market freedoms with threats and attacks is okay if the amount of money involved isn't big? What amount is big enough? Where do you draw the line?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> So having another country dictate your market freedoms with threats and attacks is okay if the amount of money involved isn't big? What amount is big enough? Where do you draw the line?



First off its america that is dictating the freedom as they didnt have to listen to NK threats

Secondly a market Is larger than just that one movie if it had been more than it would be different

Ultimately it is the American government's fault that the interview isn't in theaters


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Secondly a market Is larger than just that one movie if it had been more than it would be different


Where do you draw the line? 


RevPokemon said:


> First off its america that is dictating the freedom as they didnt have to listen to NK threats
> Ultimately it is the American government's fault that the interview isn't in theaters


Lol wut? That makes no kind of sense whatsoever. No, really. It's completely backwards.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> Where do you draw the line?
> 
> Lol wut? That makes no kind of sense whatsoever. No, really. It's completely backwards.


Nk just bitched and the us listened


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Nk just bitched and the us listened


Sony pulled the movie from cinemas, not "the US".


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

Veho said:


> Sony pulled the movie from cinemas, not "the US".



But the us gov made Sony pull it


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> But the us gov made Sony pull it


That tinfoil hat must really chafe.


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 20, 2014)

The US government made Sony pull the movie and then condemned Sony for pulling the movie?


----------



## tHciNc (Dec 22, 2014)

http://leftwingnation.us/2014/12/18/watch-death-kim-jong-un-interview/


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

It





> looks like moviegoers may be able to see "The Interview" after all. According to Tim League, the founder of the Alamo Drafthouse, Sony has authorized some theaters to show "The Interview" on Christmas Day.
> 
> TheWrap reports that Sony will soon announce plans to release the film on video on demand as well. The Alamo's Dallas location is now offering showtimes and tickets on its website, and Atlanta's Plaza theater also tweeted that it would have showtimes for "The Interview" available soon.
> 
> ...


Via the HuffPost


Honestly I makes Me wonder why they even had to publicly state they were not going to release the movie when they did at the exact same date. Also I am troubled by the fact that the Prez said it was a bad idea even though he himself said the theaters would still be safe this time of the year.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 23, 2014)

Obama's calling Sony's decision a mistake was in regards to them calling off the original release.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Obama's calling Sony's decision a mistake was in regards to them calling off the original release.


Hmm way I read it said he was upset by the release. Either way arleast now its coming to theaters


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 23, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Hmm way I read it said he was upset by the release. Either way arleast now its coming to theaters


 
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102284216


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102284216


Interesting it talks about retaliation agianst NK, although it probably will be more economic sanctions


----------



## Deboog (Dec 23, 2014)

Pfft. Saw this coming. Imagine how many people are going to see it now. People will flock to theaters who don't even care about the movie just for the novelty.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

Deboog said:


> Pfft. Saw this coming. Imagine how many people are going to see it now. People will flock to theaters who don't even care about the movie just for the novelty.


Yeah it maybe tragic but its good for marketing (would the fast and furious been as well if walker wasn't killed?)


----------



## purupuru (Dec 23, 2014)

This drama has been the best PR a crapy movie could ever get no doubt turning a box office dud into a cash cow


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

purupuru said:


> This drama has been the best PR a crapy movie could ever get no doubt turning a box office dud into a cash cow


Imagine what the history books will be like if it causes war (which I highly doubt it will) in 2015 america bombed NK because they bitched about a James Franco movie


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 23, 2014)

So...another episode in the Korean-American diplomacy negotiations. How did things go?

*America:* so...what do you think of this movie where we kill your leader?
*North-Korea:* about the same as you would feel about a movie where the US president is killed, I guess: we're not too fond of it.
*a hack happens at sony headquarters*
*Terrorist:* show this movie and we'll make assaults on movie theaters.
*Sony: * screw it...the movie wasn't that good to begin with.
*America:* oh, noes! Your government hack our companies and limit our freedom! This won't stand!
*North-Korea:* what? We didn't do shit. Besides...isn't Sony Japanese?
*America:* stfu! We've got evidence!
*North-Korea:* what? no you don't. And we can prove that we weren't involved.
*America:* we do too! We've got pictures of Kim Jong-Un hacking his way into our company.
*North-Korea:* that's not true! And if you keep this shit up, there will be consequences!
*Obama:* it's a mistake to pull the movie. C'mon, son(n)y: release that movie.
Sony: erm...
*a hack happens where North Korea loses internet connection*
*North-Korea:* hey!
*Sony:* okay, we'll release that movie.



Here's my prediction for the future: there won't be any bombing or attack of any kind, and American officials will claim that North Korea "backed down". Meanwhile, North Korea won't strongly attempt to correct that statement in fear that they'll be victim of future cyber attacks.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> So...another episode in the Korean-American diplomacy negotiations. How did things go?
> 
> *America:* so...what do you think of this movie where we kill your leader?
> *North-Korea:* about the same as you would feel about a movie where the US president is killed, I guess: we're not too fond of it.
> ...


What if NK attacks by making a low quality comedy about two Korean journalists who play to kill Obama in an interview?


----------



## weatMod (Dec 23, 2014)

what bulshit,also worst marketing stunt EVER
can you believe these fucking hypocrites , they cry about MUH CENSORSHIP, MUH FREEDOM OF SPEECH, MUH 1ST AMENDMENT RIGHTS , while they are the ones who are trying to censor everyone and take away everyone's 1st amendment rights and freedom of speech , by buying more draconian legislation to control the internet , scheming and influence peddling to get laws and treaties like the failed SOPA, PIPA, ACTA passed , now it is CISPA and CISA
god damn these sneaky conniving pedowood pieces of shit
they only believes in freedom of speech and 1st amendment rights for themselves, but not for anyone else


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

weatMod said:


> what bulshit,also worst marketing stunt EVER
> can you believe these fucking hypocrites , they cry about MUH CENSORSHIP, MUH FREEDOM OF SPEECH, MUH 1ST AMENDMENT RIGHTS , while they are the ones who are trying to censor everyone and take away everyone's 1st amendment rights and freedom of speech , by buying more draconian legislation to control the internet , scheming and influence peddling to get laws and treaties like the failed SOPA, PIPA, ACTA passed , now it is CISPA and CISA
> god damn these sneaky conniving pedowood pieces of shit
> they only believes in freedom of speech and 1st amendment rights for themselves, but not for anyone else


Who does the gov or Sony?


----------



## weatMod (Dec 23, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Who does the gov or Sony?


 
both of them ,they work together, but hollywood in general , hollywood ,gov they work together
hollywood is the one paying for these internet censorship bills and the gov gladly takes their money
this fake hacking story benefits both of them because they are both run by the same people , the people who run hollywood and the gov have an interest also in sanctioning NK because they are both about supporting a certain state that doesnt want NK selling its neighbors in the region any weapons


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

weatMod said:


> both of them ,they work together, but hollywood in general , hollywood ,gov they work together
> hollywood is the one paying for these internet censorship bills and the gov gladly takes their money
> this fake hacking story benefits both of them because they are both run by the same people , the people who run hollywood and the gov have an interest also in sanctioning NK because they are both about supporting a certain state that doesnt want NK selling its neighbors in the region any weapons


Hollywood is powerful they have unions,Riaa,MPAA and people who donate a lot of money to people in DC


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 23, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> What if NK attacks by making a low quality comedy about two Korean journalists who play to kill Obama in an interview?


 
The fact that you're calling it an attack is kind of odd. It's not like 'the interview' was made as an "attack" on Korea, right? 

But in all seriousness: it would be hilarious if they did. Especially their claim after someone actually hacks the movie company in question:
"We found traces of English language in the hack. Therefore, the US government must be behind it!".


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> The fact that you're calling it an attack is kind of odd. It's not like 'the interview' was made as an "attack" on Korea, right?
> 
> But in all seriousness: it would be hilarious if they did. Especially their claim after someone actually hacks the movie company in question:
> "We found traces of English language in the hack. Therefore, the US government must be behind it!".


I was being sarcastic


----------



## weatMod (Dec 23, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Hollywood is powerful they have unions,Riaa,MPAA and people who donate a lot of money to people in DC


 
yes exactly just watch any WH correspondence dinner  you will see them all there


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 23, 2014)

Here in PR the movie will be show.

Local Newspaper (Spanish, Use Chrome and translate) http://m.elnuevodia.com/puertoricoestrenaralapolemicapeliculatheinterview-1915932.html


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

weatMod said:


> yes exactly just watch any WH correspondence dinner  you will see them all there


Hell we elected Raegan who was the leader of the main acting union (although online privacy wasn't a problem as it is today)


----------



## weatMod (Dec 23, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Hell we elected Raegan who was the leader of the main acting union (although online privacy wasn't a problem as it is today)


 
yeah and governor of california who is also and actor and married into the kennedy family
and terminator genesis looks like complete crap too


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

weatMod said:


> yeah and governor of california who is also and actor and married into the kennedy family
> are terminator genesis looks like complete crap too


Also Al Franken the dem from Minnesota was involved with SNL and movies and is in congress


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 23, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Here in PR the movie will be show.
> 
> Local Newspaper (Spanish, Use Chrome and translate) http://m.elnuevodia.com/puertoricoestrenaralapolemicapeliculatheinterview-1915932.html


Sony is allowing any theatres, that are willing, to show The Interview on Christmas day.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42218/sony-pictures-announces-the-interview-limited-release/index.html


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sony is allowing any theatres, that are willing, to show The Interview on Christmas day.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42218/sony-pictures-announces-the-interview-limited-release/index.html



Honestly I'd love to see this movie just because to see if its in any good


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2014)

The Alamo Drafthouse and other independent cinemas will screen The Interview.

*Edit:* Ha! Ninja'd! 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/select-movie-theaters-announce-screening-interview/story?id=27790970


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The Alamo Drafthouse and other independent cinemas will screen The Interview.
> 
> *Edit:* Ha! Ninja'd!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/select-movie-theaters-announce-screening-interview/story?id=27790970


To bad my town doesn't have an Indy theater, it got bought out by AMC (sucks cause they screwed it)


----------



## weatMod (Dec 24, 2014)

just use solarmovie


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

weatMod said:


> just use solarmovie


Looks good I'll have to try it


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> To bad my town doesn't have an Indy theater, it got bought out by AMC (sucks cause they screwed it)


Sony said it is likely that a digital distribution will be/is in the works right now, so you don't have to worry if nearby theatres are playing it or not.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sony said it is likely that a digital distribution will be/is in the works right now, so you don't have to worry if nearby theatres are playing it or not.



I know, its just I don't like the fact I will have to wait longer


----------



## T-hug (Dec 24, 2014)

It'll be up in a few hrs online on Youtube/google play etc. and most likely torrent sites (first movie ever to release in theaters and online simultaneously):

http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/24/media/interview-digital-release/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2014)

Damn, T-hug beat me to it ._.

The Interview is up now. You can rent/buy it here if you'd like: https://play.google.com/store/movies/details/The_Interview?id=Ed2kSuKqfz0


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Damn, T-hug beat me to it ._.
> 
> The Interview is up now. You can rent/buy it here if you'd like: https://play.google.com/store/movies/details/The_Interview?id=Ed2kSuKqfz0


Funny all the reviews mention the publicity from the events. I'll wait till a pro review


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Funny all the reviews mention the publicity from the events. I'll wait till a pro review


 
It's a Franco-Rogan movie, you don't need actual reviews to know it's going to be shit.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's a Franco-Rogan movie, you don't need actual reviews to know it's going to be shit.


But at the least i want a review to be unbiased and not consider not relevant facts (and then see that its shit)


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 24, 2014)

Its all a Sony ploy to get people to see the movie lol


----------



## Apache Thunder (Dec 24, 2014)

Well Sony decided to also stream it on YouTube (via YouTube Movies, so no it's not free) and a few other platforms along with theaters that chose to show it.

The one on YouTube is available now. I wonder how long before it's put on pirate sites....


----------



## weatMod (Dec 24, 2014)

please don't give them any money , they are just going to use it to subvert the political process and buy more laws to censor and destroy the internet and give them more control over it  and to stifle any independent content and it's producers


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 24, 2014)

weatMod said:


> please don't give them any money , they are just going to use it to subvert the political process and buy more laws to censor and destroy the internet and give them more control over it and to stifle any independent content and it's producers


You're still on about that, eh?


----------



## weatMod (Dec 27, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You're still on about that, eh?


 
yes

http://www.districtdispatch.org/201...g-mpaa-horror-sequel-garners-serious-screams/

"For the past week or so in the wake of the Sony email hack, mainstream and online media have exposed a veritable cauldron of connivance by the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) with several of the nation’s state Attorneys General."

http://www.districtdispatch.org/2014/12/sony-leak-reveals-efforts-revive-sopa-2/

"The Sony Pictures Entertainment data breach has uncovered documents that show that the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) has been trying to pull a fast one —reviving the ill-conceived Stop Online Piracy Act (SOPA) legislation (that failed spectacularly in 2010) by apparently working in tandem with state Attorneys General. Documents show that MPAA has been devising a scheme to get the result they could not get with SOPA—shutting down web sites and along with them freedom of expression and access to information."

http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-mpaas-attempt-to-revive-sopa.html

"the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) led a secret, coordinated campaign to revive the failed SOPA legislation through other means, and helped manufacture legal arguments"


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2014)

Just watched it (thanks torrent sites) the movie itself was awful but freedom of expression is a necessity and this movie needed to be released


----------



## weatMod (Dec 27, 2014)

yusuo said:


> Just watched it (thanks torrent sites) the movie itself was awful but freedom of expression is a necessity and this movie needed to be released


 
NOPE
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/sopa





the more money people give them for their POS movies the more they will use it to  try and shut down free speech for everyone but them, the more free speech is threatened, it is so orwellian, people are so retardedly stupid that they can't even see the hypocrisy that the people who   are doing more to  get rid of free speech are now whining about their own free speech, and that this whole thing  is a false flag manufactured stunt  to get people to support them, the real threat to freedom of speech,the real people trying to impose censorship,not some imaginary boogeyman hackers in best korea

 , and you have no right to even speak you britbongs are under the most repressive orwellian anti free speech government there is 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/12/23/glasgow-crash-tweet_n_6371428.html

"POLICE have ARRESTED a 19-year-old man OVER AN "OFFENSIVE" TWEET about the Glasgow bin lorry crash that has killed six people."

http://www.nationalreview.com/corne...-making-nelson-mandela-joke-charles-c-w-cooke

UK, NOT EVEN ONCE


----------



## T-hug (Dec 27, 2014)

Saw the movie last night it's awful. Started off ok and pretty funny but as soon as they get to N.Korea it all goes downhill.
I'd rate it 3/10.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 27, 2014)

Each day that passes the IMDb rating keeps on dropping, right now it's 8.1/10 and it'll probably sunk even lower, heck perhaps to a 6/10!

I liked the film, it gave me a couple of laughs and was definitely much better as a comedy film than Dumb and Dumber To.

Loved the scene where James Franco implies he's going to give Kim a handjob. lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 28, 2014)

LMFAO http://au.ign.com/articles/2014/12/...dians-of-the-galaxy-on-google-streaming-sites


----------



## Engert (Jan 9, 2015)

For all you ignorant idiots out there: Sony didn't drop the film, movie theaters did. Why? Because they're a bunch of pussies that's why!


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 9, 2015)

Engert said:


> For all you ignorant idiots out there: Sony didn't drop the film, movie theaters did. Why? Because they're a bunch of pussies that's why!



For a while Sony did drop it, even for theaters that did still want to show it, but then they flipflopped like an Xbone and let them have it after all.


----------

